# Wago 750-66x



## JanB1 (25 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob irgendjemand sonst auch sporadisch Ausfälle mit Wago 750-66x Klemmen hat. Wir haben bei verschiedenen Anlagen die wir betreuen und in denen Wago 750-66x Klemmen verbaut sind immer mal wieder das Problem, dass eine dieser Karten einfach abraucht. Dadurch ist dann auch der ganze Knoten über den Bus oder den USB-Adapter nicht mehr erreichbar bis die entsprechende Karte gewechselt wurde.
Solche Probleme hatte ich bisher mit Siemens ET200 Safety Karten nie (weder Ausfall noch dass der ganze Knoten dadurch nicht mehr erreichbar ist).

Der Aufbau in den Systemen ist wie folgt: 
	
	



```
SIE CPU <- PROFIBUS/PROFINET -> (WAGO 750-37x <-> WAGO 750-66x).
```




Klarstellung: Ich arbeite in meiner Firma vor allem mit Siemens und nur bei Projekten einer Partnerfirma mit Wago, aber ich habe bei meiner Abschlussarbeit mit Wago (Wago CPU und Wago Peripherie) gearbeitet und hatte eigentlich nie solche Probleme und bin eigentlich ein grosser Fan und verfechter von Wago Automatisierungstechnik (nur schon weil mit CoDeSys die IEC-61131-3 mehr oder weniger wortwörtlich umgesetzt wird, im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen...).


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

Ja? Nein? Vielleicht?

Ich versuche hier nicht Wago in irgend einer Weise schlecht zu reden, im Gegenteil! Ich bin ein grosser Fan von Wago. Mich nimmt es nur Wunder ob dies ein Fehler auf unserer Seite ist oder ob das anderen Personen auch passiert ist.


----------



## dingo (26 Februar 2020)

Möglicherweise; Trotzdem; Sowieso?

Sind die Ausfälle auf einem oder mehreren Knoten aufgetreten?

Gibt mal einen kompletten Knotenaufbau durch.
Schon den Support von Wago mal kontaktiert?


----------



## dingo (26 Februar 2020)

Könnte es am Knotenaufbau liegen, weil eine defekte Klemme durch Überlastung oder weiteres gleich die komplette Kommunikation zum Konten zeschießt?


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

Die Ausfälle sind auf den verschiedensten Anlagen aufgetreten. Dann muss die gesamte Safety-Karte ausgetauscht werden und schon läuft alles wieder.

Knotenaufbau ist sehr unterschiedlich. Beispielhaft Bild im Anhang. In diesem Beispiel ist bereits mal die erste 8FDI abgeraucht.



Support noch nicht kontaktiert. Kann ja durchaus mal vorkommen dass ein Bauteil kaputtgeht. Wollte mal vorinfos einholen bevor ich mit dem Support Kontakt aufnehme.

Bzgl. Knotenaufbau: kann eine defekte Safety-Karte wirklich zu einem Knotenausfall führen? Wäre grundsätzlich ja mal nicht wirklich prickelnd wenn bei einem Bauteildefekt die Kommunikation abreisst und dadurch die gesamte Safety auf die Schnauze fliegt (fliegt sie so oder wegen passivierten Ausgängen, aber trotzdem).


----------



## dingo (26 Februar 2020)

Ich würde nach den Safetyklemmen für die folgenden DO/DI eine weitere Potentialklemme setzen.

Könnte die Spannungsversorgung ein Problem sein?

Werden größere Gleichspannungs- Teilnehmer in der Anlage geschaltet, die an dem selbigen Netzteil hängen (Schütze, Ventile usw.).
..oder im Safety- Fall abgeschaltet werden? (Induktivität).

Wir haben einige Safety- Klemmen in unterschiedlichen Projekten / Kominationen im Einsatz.

Bisher keine Auffälligkeiten.

Hierzu auf jedenfall den Support mal kontaktieren.


----------



## S-Core (26 Februar 2020)

Hallo Jan,
Versuchen wir erstmal die fachlichen Begiffe auf einen Nenner zubringen.
Die Klemme zeigt keine Funktion: 
Erste Fallentscheidung  sind alle LED aus oder sind die Led E u.G grün/blink.
Wenn alle Led aus sind, fehlt dem Modul die Betriebsspannung duch äusser Beschaltung(trifft hier nicht zu) 
oder interne Bauteile.(In diesem Fall das Modul über den Support oder einen Rücksende Auftrag anmelden). 
Wenn das Modul passiviert wurde ist die Led E Grün und die G-Led blinkt grün. Nach Behebung der Ursache läßt sich das Modul depassivieren.
INFO:
Der anstehende Fehler wird über eine Sammel Led angezeigt. 
Entsprechende Fehlermeldung lassen sich über einen Dienst auslesen, um so eine weitere Fehleranalyse zufahren.  
Ich tippe mal das an der Klemme keine Led mehr aktiv ist und Du über den K-bus  IO-Led (rot) eine Meldung erhälts.  

Eine Tüte kannst du abrauchen. Wenn klemmen rauchen oder brennen wird es brenzlig.


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Ich würde nach den Safetyklemmen für die folgenden DO/DI eine weitere Potentialklemme setzen.
> 
> Könnte die Spannungsversorgung ein Problem sein?
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich ist mir letztens Aufgefallen dass eine Ventilspule die ca. 1A braucht direkt über den Safety-Ausgang angesteuert war (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe). Dies zumindest bei einer Anlage. Bei anderen Anlagen bin ich mir nicht sicher was so draufhängt. Ich gehe dem aber mal nach...




S-Core schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> Versuchen wir erstmal die fachlichen Begiffe auf einen Nenner zubringen.
> Die Klemme zeigt keine Funktion:
> Erste Fallentscheidung  sind alle LED aus oder sind die Led E u.G grün/blink.
> ...



Ja, das mit dem "abrauchen" war etwas umgangssprachlich. 

Nein, die Klemmen sind nicht passiviert oder sonstig in Störung sondern tatsächlich sind die LEDs auf dieses einen Karte in diesem falle alle dunkel. Auf den nachfolgenden Karten sind die LEDs aber an. Daher wohl auch kein Versorgungsproblem sondern wirklich ein Bauteildefekt.

Ich sehe die allgemeine Rückmeldung ist: grundsätzlich nicht normal, Support kontaktieren. Ich werde dem ganzen nochmals auf den Grund gehen und dann den Wago Support kontaktieren, den Fall schildern und mit ihnen anschauen woran es liegen könnte. Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## dingo (27 Februar 2020)

Bin an der Ursache interessiert, gib mal bitte dann Info.


----------



## JanB1 (26 Juni 2020)

So, ich habe zu diesem Thema wieder ein paar Infos.

Ich habe erfahren dass das problem vor allem nach Spannungsausfällen auftritt. Anscheinend kommt es bei einer Anlage, die auf Grund eines nicht zuverlässigen Stromnetzes immer wieder Spannungslos wird, zu erhöhten Ausfällen der Safety-Karten.
Könnt ihr diese Erkenntnis bestätigen?


----------

